# Wrong Numbers in our Sport quattro Piece



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Someone IMed me a week or two ago about the chassis numbers being wrong in our Sport quattro article. Our IM system deleted it out before I had a chance to verify and change the article. If you sent me that IM, can you contact me again with the info?
Thanks again.


----------

